
Triceratops Was Juvenile Form Of Another Species Of Dinosaur, Scientists Argue - iamwil
http://boingboing.net/2010/07/29/when-2-dinosaurs-bec.html
======
iamwil
A reprint of the original New Scientist article is here:
[http://www.sociocide.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-56439.ht...](http://www.sociocide.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-56439.html)

